# Viper alam remote help



## rksnowplowing (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a VIPER b5900 amlarm in my truck., It has 2 remote 1 being a 2way wich got crushed but still work. I bought a new 2way remote #479V, I have the programing instructions but can not seem to get it to work. I was told I may have to delete all thye remotes and start over. Can anyone help me with this? Thank you


----------

